# So what's your other car then ?



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll start:

My other car is a 2003 1.2 Clio.

And today I tried to get it into reverse without the using the clutch (the GTR is my first automatic car).


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

A 1972 VW Camper van, though its in bits right now 

0 - 60 in 23 seconds 55BHP @ the 4000 rpm redline.

Yes, you're right to look impressed.


----------



## balashark (Mar 24, 2012)

Honda s2000


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Ford mondeo as the work car


----------



## bigtim (Sep 2, 2013)

Bmw X5


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

GT86 well its the wifes


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

seat leon revenge tdi


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR V Spec Midnight Purple and the best colour for an R33
Honda S2000 in Yellow as a summer time car
Subaru Legacy 2.0ltr Boxer Diesel (in Blue)


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Ja5on said:


> GT86 well its the wifes


It's important to make sure the wife has a nice car 

Mine had a Golf R32 but then decided she wanted to put sheep in the back and pull a trailer around so she's on a 320d now.

Also the 111r in my avatar


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Audi a3 '05


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

2012 A3 black edition TDI


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

:blahblah:


tinimark said:


> It's important to make sure the wife has a nice car
> 
> Mine had a Golf R32 but then decided she wanted to put sheep in the back and pull a trailer around so she's on a 320d now.
> 
> Also the 111r in my avatar


She's spent a fortune on it, New wheels, Litchfield handling kit, intake stuff. Crawford performance power blocks. She's getting it ecutek mapped once back from offshore


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mondeo ST TDCi 54 plate, great car and 51mpg


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Cough, cough, saxo vtr lol. The mondeo oil burner went wrong so often I bought the saxo as they cost peanuts to run. Oh and a fabia vrs but that's the misses now. Certainly makes me appreciate the GTR when I get her out : )


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

A4 Quatro Avant


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Seems I am the only one loyal to the brand 
My second car is Nissan Juke 1.6...


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

bmw z4 but gonna part ex it for the wifes new car, she is wanting an golf r32.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

BMW 730d
BMW 535d


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

I have more jap..
Mazda rx8 pz. 2006 with 8000miles on it. We'll really it's the wife's.


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Ja5on said:


> :blahblah:
> 
> She's spent a fortune on it, New wheels, Litchfield handling kit, intake stuff. Crawford performance power blocks. She's getting it ecutek mapped once back from offshore


Brilliant! I bet your wife isn't allowed to use that for transporting farm animals.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

RichF-R35 said:


> Mondeo ST TDCi 54 plate, great car and 51mpg


Couldn't agree more..... I've got a 06 plate one ...
Never missed a beat


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

2013 Vw caddy, 1961 vw split screen, 1972 karmann beetle cabrio.... Although those are still projects lol... The mrs... RR Sport


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

2014 Renualt master dci 150+chip. Best vans on the planet


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

2011 vw polo for the mrs or when ever i prefer a smoother ride on the weekend and my vw transporter for work.


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

E46 M3, Vauxhall combo van, 320 d tourer ( the wife's ). 
GTR feels fast after driving around in the combo all week lol.


----------



## BigRick (Oct 20, 2013)

Honda Civic (Mk2) 1982 sport
Discovery 4
Mini Clubman Cooper s (For Sale)
Multistrada 1200s
Honda Vfr 750


----------



## Spider P1g (Jun 5, 2013)

Range rover sport, Mitsubishi Shogun & Lotus Esprit.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Evo IX GT and a few other more track orientated, Radical SR3 and Evo II.


----------



## Calibrat (Jan 22, 2013)

Lotus carlton


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

SuzaFan said:


> Seems I am the only one loyal to the brand
> My second car is Nissan Juke 1.6...


Ahem 
Nissan Leaf (electric)


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

I have 2 other cars: (3 if you include the missis')

Audi A4 3.0 V6 tdi Quattro 
Ford mondeo 2.0 tdi

Selling the mondeo soon though


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

NELLEE said:


> 2014 Renualt master dci 150+chip. Best vans on the planet


Ford Transit 140 with 175hp remap petty nippy but rubbish build quality.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Mitsubishi Evo IX MR FQ-360 (not really a 360 any longer though)


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

As well as thw stock gtr. Its all jap

600+ bhp 2.8 nissan stagea

And work car is a tiptronic toyota caldina gt four spec n pretty sure its the only st246 one in the uk


----------



## betancje (Apr 6, 2012)

The family wagon: an X5


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Calibrat said:


> Lotus carlton


My dad had one when I was younger great car


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Evo9lution said:


> Mitsubishi Evo IX MR FQ-360 (not really a 360 any longer though)


In my opinion the best all round Evo ever made still wish I hadn't sold mine, was completely standard.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Brad1979 said:


> In my opinion the best all round Evo ever made still wish I hadn't sold mine, was completely standard.


They are great cars and my favourite Evo as well. Mine's pretty heavily modified but it's still a hoot to drive hard and reasonably comfortable. On a twisty road, very little will touch them.

Trying to remember if I saw your IX on the forum and just saw that it was also a red one, like mine :thumbsup:


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

2005 1.5DCI clio. Cheep as chips but a real shed of a car.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

1992 Mitsubishi GTO twin turbo, which is what Nissan cribbed off when designing the R35.  It has AWD, AWS, active aero, active suspension, active exhaust.

And she who must be avoided has a Hyundia IX35. Which is made out of junk.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Have other cars & bikes but I got tired of having to change the family runabout every 3 years due to mileage & wear. So our daily Diesel driver is this, a 1991 6 cylinder Benz 300D Turbo - modified with 500E wheels, brakes, suspension and some interior parts, etc. Very strongly built & engineered older Benz that's surprisingly cheap to run, (Diesel is about 20% cheaper than petrol in Japan) quiet, comfortable and fast enough. 
Solid & reliable despite being 23 years old. It should easily last another 10+ years as these engines & transmissions can do obscene mileages (1,000,000km wasn't unheard of in Germany taxis, before the odo went back to zero ). 
They're cheap, but difficult to find in nice condition - so I bought a spare one when it came up which is lurking under a cover. Can't bring myself to put it up for sale though, may as well keep it.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

My other cars include..

1992 Honda Civic VTi EG6
1994 Honda Civic VTi EG9 
1990 Honda Accord 2.0i CB3


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

cd09 said:


> 2005 1.5DCI clio. Cheep as chips but a real shed of a car.




Had a couple of these but 2001 models-so so cheap to run but the water through the sunroof got to me!! Mind you £30 road tax was great.


Now have a Vw golf 2001 tdi. 60 mpg and £125 a year to tax.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

2005 honda civic 1.6 ex:nervous:


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

2014 370Z Nismo.


















Which will be replaced with a GTR Nismo when Nissan pull their bloody fingers out!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't have one.....GT-R does Waitrose, Ikea etc just fine ;-)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Q5 and A5 cab, both 3.0 tdis.

Zenos e10 on the way too.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I could be winning on the most worthless second car with my Clio then !!

When I used to own an Esprit Sport 350 V8 my other car was a 1.0 Micra (the old bubble shaped one). Now that was a difference in driving between the two !


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I dunno fella, £800 y reg saxo got be giving you a run for your money lol ; )


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

Cayenne Diesel
Transporter T32 180
MK5 Escort Cab


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

X5 is my dd


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

saucyboy said:


> I dunno fella, £800 y reg saxo got be giving you a run for your money lol ; )


I think my £750 P reg Prelude trumps that and I don't even have a GT-R as a weekend car any more:bawling:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

2002 Ford Fiesta - for the dog.... must be competition for the worst 
2002 Nissan 350z 

The final car is a deal in progress, but agent should have it sorted today or tomorrow 
1968 Ford Escort MK1 - recently had a bare metal restore and has a 2.0l Sierra engine


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

2009 350bhp Seat Leon Cupra
2008 Mitsubishi Evo X FQ-300 SST - For sale
2011 Ford Galaxy, twins due any day now....


----------



## AnilS (Mar 9, 2014)

Just sold this to make way for the GTR



Current car. BMW 530i Sport Champagne Edition



SWMBO car. Golf GTi (DSG)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

1992 Skyline GT-R
2001 Skoda Fabia
2006 Skoda Fabia VRS
2009 Skoda Yeti (320bhp 4x4)
2012 Skoda Yeti (200bhp diesel 4x4)
2012 Skoda Citigo (500bhp 4x4 - in progress......)
2014 Ford Fiesta ST-3 Mountune (collected yesterday!)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

snuffy said:


> I could be winning on the most worthless second car with my Clio then !!


Unlikely...










Bought as a Cat C for £300. Dent in the boot was minor, so I've left it. 
Nice having a car you can just abandon anywhere and not give two shoots about!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Since I just been informed that the deal is done and the car is being transported to the agents for prep and shipping


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Transporter Kombi Sportline 2014
Mini Cooper S 2004


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

05 plate Mondeo ST TDCI. Great car.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Citroen DS5 Sport auto and a BMW 118d SE for the wife (and dog)
Plus a car on order that I am quite exited about:shy:


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

And a Skoda Octavia work vehicle

Graham


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

207 1.4 hdi, 68 rampant horse power


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

04 Honda CRV for the dogs, Bandit 1250 for work in town and the misses has a Sirocco, A saxo vts for track fun.


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*other cars*

Phantom, Ghost, 55 Belair with ZZ502, 49 C3100 fully customised, George Barris built 1949 Ford coupe very heavily modified, Wife has a Range Rover sport and a Z4 and to finish it of a nice Radical for track days. Im a petrol head through and through.My son is 22 and has started his collection, 350z modified, Volkswagen Carrado, Bmw 320 and Triumph Street triple.Then theirs my bikes:chuckle:


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Great White collection DODGY!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

2004 Chrysler grand voyager for the family, modified 2005 mini cooper s 258bhp (loads of fun for around town) and 900 Honda fireblade


----------



## Flo (Jan 22, 2011)

Opel Corsa and a Signum.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

RichF-R35 said:


> Mondeo ST TDCi 54 plate, great car and 51mpg


They certainly are. Wife thought it was too big though so now we have a Peugeot 106 GT turbo. It's been ok.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Wrong area of forum, there are correction sections for threads like these


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

McLaren P1! 


Oh, sorry.....one we own :shy:

Megane Diesel :nervous:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

2002 plate VW Bora TDI 150 "sport". 150K miles (Owned it for 12 years!!)

Oh well, at least it does 60mpg on a run and gets me to and from work.

Dreaming of a Golf Mk7 GTD with all the toys on!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: (To replace the Bora obviously, not the 35 !!!!!)

Satan


----------



## Barriemac (Jun 23, 2012)

Nissan Cube and BMW M235i


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

In addition to the MY2014 just added to the stable

MY2010 GT-R
2011 XK-R being exchanged for F-Type Coupe R
2004 Tuareg V10 
???? Defender 90
???? Fiesta 1.2
1990 R32 GT-R T/A car
1991 R33 GT-R 
???? Lotus Super 7
Mercedes 7.5t race support truck / camper

Part shares in a raft of other stuff.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Kadir said:


> My other cars include..
> 
> 1994 Honda Civic VTi EG9


Now there's a blast from the past! That's the car that started it all for me when i bought one in 1996. It's been a slippery slope since then 

Other cars for me are

F31 330d tourer (5.5 to 60 and 50mpg, gotta love it)
Discovery 2 (for arsing about in the mud)


----------



## Jeff5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Toyota Landcruiser 4.2 TD.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

MY11 Stage 4.25 GTR
Ferrari Scuderia Spider 16m
BMW M3 GTS
Mugen M200 Track Car
BMW X5 3.0d for the wife
458 Speciale on order


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

grahamc said:


> Since I just been informed that the deal is done and the car is being transported to the agents for prep and shipping


Awesome


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Blade said:


> MY11 Stage 4.25 GTR
> Ferrari Scuderia Spider 16m
> BMW M3 GTS
> Mugen M200 Track Car
> ...


I hope all cocks go in your mouth


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Blade said:


> Awesome


Thanks

One of a few that has been on my list for some time


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

FLYNN said:


> I hope all cocks go in your mouth


WTF does that mean?


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Touch of jealousy I think!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Blade said:


> WTF does that mean?


It means I want a 458 Speciale, and I havent got one, therefore, Id like all the cocks to go in your mouth.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

FLYNN said:


> It means I want a 458 Speciale, and I havent got one, therefore, Id like all the cocks to go in your mouth.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Still totally lost me!

I've got one on order, but I can't afford to pay for it yet


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Blade said:


> Still totally lost me!
> 
> I've got one on order, but I can't afford to pay for it yet


I'm insanely jealous........Id chop of a limb for one

Next year....Hopefully next year, and Ill settle for an Italia


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> It means I want a 458 Speciale, and I havent got one, therefore, Id like all the cocks to go in your mouth.
> 
> :thumbsup:


All cocks would suggest that also includes your own? Little bit pervy FLYNN for an open forum.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

gtr mart said:


> All cocks would suggest that also includes your own? Little bit pervy FLYNN for an open forum.


You also imply that I have one. Have you been looking?


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Nissan Micra 1.0L

It was left to me by my mum, she'd only done 3000 miles in 13 years!
Didn't have the heart to sell it....

Makes the GT-R feel like 1000bhp beast afterwards though!!!!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

1991 Honda CRX VTEC (mine since 1999)


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

BMW 116d


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Blade said:


> WTF does that mean?


Someone's had a bad day..! :chairshot

Come on you got to understand its humour by now...:clap:


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Subaru Forester 2.5 Xten - great workhorse with all round capability. Thirsty, but a solid performer. Shame all the newer models are diesel.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Evo 5 RS track slag, a Shogun, a Merc A class and a little Honda scooter. 
I will have to get rid of something this year :chairshot
J


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Maserati GranSport LE (for sale)
Ariel Atom 3 310 (never for sale)
Mercedes SLK 
VW Polo (dump car)
Honda FireBlade

I'm sure I'm missing one... Ah yes, the Tango'd GT-R.


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Taff1275 said:


> Transporter Kombi Sportline 2014
> Mini Cooper S 2004


I have a sportline for work same as yours and love it.


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone else ever catch yourself muttering "if I was in my GTR you'd be in trouble" when driving around in the other car? 

Except blade of course in his 458!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

tinimark said:


> Anyone else ever catch yourself muttering "if I was in my GTR you'd be in trouble" when driving around in the other car?


Yes, all the time !


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

tinimark said:


> Anyone else ever catch yourself muttering "if I was in my GTR you'd be in trouble" [...]?


 Usually the other way around... "I'm in the GT-R, I'm going to get into trouble" :chuckle:


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

tinimark said:


> Anyone else ever catch yourself muttering "if I was in my GTR you'd be in trouble" when driving around in the other car?
> 
> Except blade of course in his 458!


God yes!!!

Mini Coopper - Missus car
Mazda 6 - the family dump truck


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

tinimark said:


> Anyone else ever catch yourself muttering "if I was in my GTR you'd be in trouble" when driving around in the other car?
> 
> Except blade of course in his 458!


Oh yes...... yesterday actually when I was nearly run of the road by some chav in a golf gti. :chairshot


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

tinimark said:


> Anyone else ever catch yourself muttering "if I was in my GTR you'd be in trouble" when driving around in the other car?
> 
> Except blade of course in his 458!


No, as they are all very capable.

GTR is still the fastest on road. I thought the Speciale test drive was good, but the thing I noted about it was that it was much more like the GTR than the others!

Nissan really made an incredible car with the GTR. Shame too many people are blinded by the badge and stupid tales of playstation capability.

Wasn't it Ferrari who said "we just don't understand why it (the GTR) is so fast!"


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

DanielM3 said:


> Someone's had a bad day..! :chairshot
> 
> Come on you got to understand its humour by now...:clap:


No, I genuinely didn't (and still don't) get the comment!

I'm sure it was a joke, but I didn't get the joke. Humour is usually better when all parties GET the joke!

Still would like to get the joke... if it is a joke!


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

tinimark said:


> Anyone else ever catch yourself muttering "if I was in my GTR you'd be in trouble" when driving around in the other car?
> 
> Except blade of course in his 458!


Every day lol.... You never find anyone to play with when your in the gtr


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Blade - sounds like the humourous way of explaining extreme jealousy over your car collection. If you're in to "**** in mouth" humour. Could've been worse I suppose. :blahblah::thumbsup:


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

15delux said:


> Every day lol.... You never find anyone to play with when your in the gtr


I find the guys on crotch rockets are always up for being shown the exhaust pipes of my GTR.


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Most people don't want to be shown up trying it on against a GTR. I did have a nice little play with a 458 once and just about crept passed him. His was standard and I was at stage 2. 

Having said that, it made the best noise and looked really nice.


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

VW T5 camper van, poles apart from my GTR :wavey:


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Range Rover Sport
Merc C63 AMG (Carlsson Stage 1 + full carbon bodykit)
Toyota Auris 1.6 (for the dog)
Stage 1 GTR


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Pics of the C63 please


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

1993 Primera P10 eGT 80k on the clock.
Might take it for its first play on the track this afternoon. Always fancied a primera after driving Rod Bells and hearing stories about GTR's not being able to keep up with him on the Lancashire lanes. 
The tyres are shocking so not going to pass comment until I have put some stickier ones on. P10 handles better than the P11 apparently.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Pics of the C63 please


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Cheers bud. Looks well. Im after a replacement for the ML, so thinking of a C63 estate.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Hashlak said:


> Range Rover Sport
> Merc C63 AMG (Carlsson Stage 1 + full carbon bodykit)
> Toyota Auris 1.6 (for the dog)
> Stage 1 GTR


What's the C63 like to drive and live with? I hear they can be a bit wild = Fun compared to the composed M3?

Also how much difference does a re-map make?


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

1999 ford escort estate

"the shed"


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> 2014 370Z Nismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loving the plates


----------



## steveyG (May 4, 2011)

GTR. SVM 1200/1300hp
Merc C63
Range Rover Sport Supercharged
Bentley Arnage T
VW Tiguan R Line (For the wife)


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Blade said:


> No, I genuinely didn't (and still don't) get the comment!
> 
> I'm sure it was a joke, but I didn't get the joke. Humour is usually better when all parties GET the joke!
> 
> Still would like to get the joke... if it is a joke!


I don't want any association with the joke, but I think everyone gets it, and maybe it's a compliment towards your car collection if you re read it haha..

Did you see the joke in my first post...? 

Only light humour intended... :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Subaru Forester CrossSport 2L single turbo
Honda Insight ZE-1 two-seater
Aristo Vertex 3L twin turbo
BNR R-34 GTR
BCNR R-33 GTR

split between Japan and the UK


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Mini cooper s - for she who wants to be obeyed!
Ford ka van - farm car / shed
Mercedes 9 horse lorry


----------



## TTPaul (Mar 23, 2014)

Ford f150 lightning


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

DanielM3 said:


> I don't want any association with the joke, but I think everyone gets it, and maybe it's a compliment towards your car collection if you re read it haha..
> 
> Did you see the joke in my first post...?
> 
> Only light humour intended... :thumbsup:


Precisely Daniel


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

DanielM3 said:


> I don't want any association with the joke, but I think everyone gets it, and maybe it's a compliment towards your car collection if you re read it haha..
> 
> Did you see the joke in my first post...?
> 
> Only light humour intended... :thumbsup:


I don't have a problem with any of it. I'm just feeling a bit stupid that I don't get the joke! Perhaps it refers to something on tv I've missed out on or I'm just getting old!  

Anyway, enough cocks... Back to cars!


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

matthewk said:


> bmw z4 but gonna part ex it for the wifes new car, she is wanting an golf r32.


I think mine wants an RS focus next but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## U K55P UP (Feb 27, 2014)

Haha......Toyota Aygo!


----------



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

Old S Class Merc
Old Landcruiser 80 series


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

DonnyMac said:


> Usually the other way around... "I'm in the GT-R, I'm going to get into trouble" :chuckle:


Having been in the car with Donny, I can understand that...:chuckle:


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Abarth 500....couldn't be more different, but like a little go kart, so great fun....oh and better mpg!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

118d with 50mpg at the moment as my DD and the wife has a TTS cab :thumbsup:


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Smart FourTwo Pulse. £30 Tax £100 insurance and 60mpg....Oh and I park it end on most of the time which is hilarious. It even has paddle shift gears as well LOL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

This little baby









Bobby


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

09 R35 GTR 
02 R34 GTR VSPEC2 NUR R1 
93 R33 GTST 

Main Car is R32 GTR by ARC :blahblah:


----------



## rageyourdream (Feb 19, 2007)

Gen2 rx7 400bhp drift spec'd
s14 2.2 hks stroked 630bhp drift spec'd
and my daily driver is a c63 PP


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> What's the C63 like to drive and live with? I hear they can be a bit wild = Fun compared to the composed M3?
> 
> Also how much difference does a re-map make?


The C63 is great to live with.. Suspension isnt too rough, car feels pretty small and you have great visibility from inside so parking in the city etc is quite easy.. Compared to the M3, the C63 is indeed much more wild lol.. Insane amounts of torque + awesome exhaust note really do make you feel like you are driving a monster.. Also burnout are just too easy todo  Great car for hooning as well as everyday driving in the city 

Not sure exactly how much difference the remap made as its my brothers car.. But i think around 50ish bhp +


----------

